# R.I.P my best friend jade



## death.viper (Mar 30, 2010)

Yesterday like others i had to make the heart breaking decission to put, my best friend and loyal staffie to sleep JADE was 14 years old, was in stage 5 heart failure so it was time, forever missed love her so much this poem helps me so hope it helps others too.

PUT ME TO REST

Time to let me go my friend,
Because my life no-one can mend,
Its better to let me go this way,
Than watch me suffer night and day.

I'm happy to go, my time has come,
My quality of life is no longer fun,
Ive been so ill, so its not a bad thing,
To let me go forever resting.

Stay with me till I drift away,
Fast asleep forever I pray,
To relieve me from suffering and pain,
What more can I ask from my best friend.

Don't be sad, I'll be free from pain,
Never to be ill ever again,
I know you'll miss me being there,
But all the memories you have to share.

Thankyou for being my best friend,
And all my needs that you did tend,
Try not to be sad, try not to cry,
Now's the time to say GOODBYE.​


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

awww so sorry for your loss. i hate reading these, they have me in tears. not good when i am in work. RIP Jade.

and my thoughts are with you


----------



## wilsonc1984 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss :grouphug:

eace:RIP JADEeace:


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

R.I.P Jade,she was a beautifulk girlie xxeace:


----------



## thorntons (May 9, 2010)

I couldn't read the poem right now as sadly I know how you feel loosing your best friend I had it happen to me in Jan, its really hard I know and I do not feel like the same person anymore, yet seek comfort in the loved ones around you, I'm lucky enough to have that and talking to them helps, Talk about Jade when you need to, and if you dont let them know that, take everyday one step at a time, somedays are better then others, somedays you think of them and it feels like someone twisted your stomach inside, you are not alone and I really hope you find strength at this difficult time. They say it gets better and I know Jade will be waiting for you at Rainbow bridge, and keeping my Kaytee company until we all meet again.
Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

so sorry dude

:grouphug:


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

By the second line i was balling my eyes out, remembering friends lost.

so sorry for your loss, and such a beautiful poem.

Kat x


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

RIP Jade xx
what a beautiful poem for her....


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x (May 16, 2010)

awww, the poem is realy sweet , nearly made me cry , my kitten died this time last year :-( sad times x


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awww im so sorry that poem was lovely but so true to words.
RIP jade you will be missed x x


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

that poem made me cry, it is true but it brings me back to when i lost my very first dog a chuahua*sorry cant spell it* it was years ago but sometimes when 

i look back at photos it still makes me cry and so did that poem i know how you feel it hurts so so so much i cried myself asleep for weeks and months and 

even now smetimes, when people say you'll get over it you know deep in side you'll know you will never get over it, i feel for you i really do sweet dreams 

jade, R.I.P,

sophie


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

sorry to here that man


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

sorry to hear of your sad loss, that poem had me in tears thinking about when i lost my gorgeous boy just before christmas last year still miss him so much. RIP Jade


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

R.I.P lovely little girl, she will be missed but atleast you still have photos and memories of her and now she's not in pain anymore. I'm deeply sorry for your loss, she will be having a great time in dog heaven though, R.I.P x


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss. The poem is beautiful  Made me cry. 
My anole died 3 days ago and my collie cross (dog) is getting old  
Hope you're doing well.
x


----------

